# Patterns



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Do chorus frogs change patterns and colors or do they adapt to surrounding while a tadpole? Pic one is my oldest and has the classic pattern while my newly morphed has leopard like pattering! Just curious


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a bright green Pacific chorus frog that has remained green and relatively patternless her whole life. The shade of green can change somewhat depending on variable environmental conditions over the course of the day. Sometimes she is a more yellowy green and sometimes a duller green. She has a couple of light brown/tan patches that get darker and lighter too, depending on the day. She has never completely changed colour or pattern altogether though.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice, thanks for the info


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

I have two females, one bronze and one green. They can change daily if they want to, my green female has gone from a bright green, to an almost aqua blue/green, to her current pale olive drab green. The other will go from a bronze metallic color to a lighter tan. She has also developed some nice patterns on her back. 

I've tried all I can to figure out what causes the changes, but could never come up with anything concrete

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

